# dry firing venom nitro



## airgunfun (Jun 18, 2013)

How much damage to performance can be done by dry firing a venom nitro?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A lot?


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

I would say piston slam would be the end result and damage to a few things could occur. Same as with a spring except with a gas RAM being the propulsion force.

Only guns I would dry fire are CO2 and PCP or maybe even a multi-pump like a Benjamin 392 or similar model.


----------

